# Black Aston Martin DB7 Vantage SM52 in Kirkcaldy



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

You sir, have a beautiful car but drive like a complete fucking asshole. I didn't manage to get the rest of your registration number, no surprise though, what with 70mph+ in a 30mph zone. This is unacceptable at any time and even more so when you consider that it is school holidays up here and it was 17:30 in the afternoon!

If I ever see you again and get the rest of your registration number, I will be reporting you!  [smiley=behead2.gif] Fucking wanker!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Do you think Aston Martin owners employ a Jeeve's type person for managing their forum posting? :


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Do you think Aston Martin owners employ a Jeeve's type person for managing their forum posting? Â :


LOL! This guy was nuveau riche (sp) so probably wouldn't have a Jeeves....I think the banner on his windscreen said "Wanker and Wankess" but I am not good at reading reverse writing so can't be sure....


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> If I ever see you again and get the rest of your registration number, I will be reporting you!


Who to, what for and what do think will happen if you do?

BTW, it was Jeeves.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Who to, what for and what do think will happen if you do?
> 
> BTW, it was Jeeves.


Brother and sister in-law - both in the police up here. My brother-in-law will no doubt have a quiet word - he has five young kids and has some very strong feelings about dangerous driving in town.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I think the banner on his windscreen said "Wanker and Wankess" but I am not good at reading reverse writing so can't be sure....


You must have been doing 70 too just to keep infront of him :-/ 

BTW - Brett - Falkirk Wheel - Only get shot from distance - can't get very close to wheel atm due to inadequate parking/roads etc.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> You must have been doing 70 too just to keep infront of him Â :-/ Â


I did wonder when someone would pick that up....but....I was already in the 60 zone behind three other cars (all doing c. 60). I saw him coming in my rearview mirror from the double roundabout near B&Q - that is at least 1/2 mile into the 30 zone. I saw him floor it as he left the roundabout and in order to have caught us in the space of time he did, he would have to have been doing >70mph in the first place.

He then proceeded to overtake all four of us on a short straight and just squeezed back in before a bus came the other way. No excuse for it. 

Anyway, pity about the Falkirk wheel - we'll just have to find some other photo worthy shots....


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Brother and sister in-law - both in the police up here. My brother-in-law will no doubt have a quiet word


So its an empty barrel job then...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> So its an empty barrel job then...


Whatever that means. Unless you mean "making the most noise". I take it that means that you condone or approve of the guy's driving then?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

I most certainly do not approve of driving in an irresponsible and probably illegal manner. 
But to go and have a whinge at a brother or sister law who is policeman who will, "no doubt have quiet word" is rather like a kid saying "my dad's bigger than your dad". Well, it's just pathetic.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I most certainly do not approve of driving in an irresponsible and probably illegal manner. Â
> But to go and have a whinge at a brother or sister law who is policeman who will, "no doubt have quiet word" is rather like a kid saying "my dad's bigger than your dad". Â Well, it's just pathetic.


Well that is your take on it I suppose. If my brother-in-law does go along and has a quiet word and it prevents someone from being killed then I will be quite happy to be called pathetic.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

And if Jeeves tells your brother-in-law to 'f*ck right off', then what? He has to go away with his tail between his legs and a gets complaint registered against him. 
He's going to thank you isn't he?

The next step after the official complaint is for Mr. Prize Prat in the Aston to have the unofficial private word with your brother-in-laws boss because he is prize prats brother-in-law. Your brother-in-law is then treading the heather on Islay after getting a one way ticket. Doh!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nothing wrong with Islay - I lived there for 5 years in Laphroaig


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Nothing wrong with Islay - I lived there for 5 years in Laphroaig


You are my hero!! Nothing beats a 15-year old Laphroaig with a touch of water and a Cohiba on a mild summer evening!!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I could name drop a few more -

Lived in Tormore - worked for Springbank - if you have a wee dram of Springbank 15yr old I hope you enjoy my handy work. I also worked for Morrison Bowmore......


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Nothing wrong with Islay - I lived there for 5 years in Laphroaig


I'll drink to that ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> And if Jeeves tells your brother-in-law to 'f*ck right off', then what? Â He has to go away with his tail between his legs and a gets complaint registered against him. Â
> He's going to thank you isn't he?
> 
> The next step after the official complaint is for Mr. Prize Prat in the Aston to have the unofficial private word with your brother-in-laws boss because he is prize prats brother-in-law. Â Your brother-in-law is then treading the heather on Islay after getting a one way ticket. Doh!


Whatever.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> If I ever see you again and get the rest of your registration number, I will be reporting you! Fucking wanker!





> Whatever.


----------

